# Mid cycle bleed on Clomid



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

After a 2 month break I started my 4th Clomid cycle last week.

I'm on Day 13 today and yesterday was our wedding anniversary, so we went for a meal. When I got home last night I'd started bleeding. It's thin reddy/brown stuff but not heavy flow it's just spotting on the pad. I haven't had this on any of my other Clomid cycles

My last period was a week early (something that's never happened before) and Day 1 was 23rd November and it was lighter than usual. None of he heavy bleeding/large clots that I normally get. 

I did get a nasty vomiting/diarrheoa bug a couple of weeks back whether that has anything to do with it I don't know.

Any words of wisdom?

Vicki x x x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Vicki,

I haven't got any words of wisdom but just wanted to send you some   and wish you luck with this tx.    

Sam


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

when i was on clomid I did actually spot a little one cycle around the time of ovulation.......could it be you are ovulating atm?

i am sure some of the other girls will have some advice.

good luck

Sarah


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm/was due to ovulate yesterday or today


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

could be that then 

zita west says its a good sign


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi hun im sure some times when the egg is large it burst out causing you to bleed a little. But is nothing to worry about. If im wrong some 1 will come along and give you the right answer


Good luck

kel


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've had a bit of bleeding/spotting around ovulation before (when on clomid and in natural cycles)...in fact, I had it a few months ago, before our last IVF.

Sometimes the rupturing follicle can cause this or it may be where the higher oestrogen levels around ovulation cause the womb lining to shed a little...especially as the newer fresher lining is thickening up and may just shed any "old" bits of lining/blood left over.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm off to see the doctor tomorrow...something isn't right  

I have severe sharp pain in my uterus which is making the neck of womb really painful. I can barely sit or stand and it's also painful to pass urine and do bowel movements. I also have strange pulsating type feeling.

The spotting is still there and still brown

I'm a wreck....someone shoot me


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> I'm a wreck....someone shoot me





















Awww Vicki hun  hope you get it sorted out 
Lotsa love babe








Gayn
XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww Vicki hun...

Hope it eases up soon and your GP can help you 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hope you're ok


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hope you get it sorted


----------

